# Misunderstood Embarassed Anxious Traumatised Sadness



## heartbroken (Feb 16, 2014)

Why does this exist.

I have been suffering for the last 8 years. I am worn down by it all. Nobody but the people on this community/group can understand.

I have been bloated, constipated, had the runs, cant empt BM properly, feel swolen in the anus, lactose intolerant, intolerances to wheat, gluten, sugar, processed foods. Pain.

Have had depression, anxiety, panic attacks, low self confidence and low self esteem, suicidal thoughts, unhappiness

but....I try....I am a positive person, kind, warm, loving so why did this happen? Because I had a crap diet, because I drank too much took too many antibiotics when I was young, my genes, bad lifestyle, drugs (sorry mum!)..

Lack of exersize or bad company? Did that make it worse??..

I have been picked on because I leak gas and it hurts bad.....bullied, made fun off, tormented been the brunt of jokes, been the joke, humiliated and isolated. Over and over by so many people. Family members, cousins, friends (or so I thought), exes, work colleagues, people at uni, stragers.

But a few good souls who I can count on the fingers of one hand have allowed me to feel normal and accepted at times. If not for these moments I honestly dont think id be here....

I feel I have failed that I dont function properly as I did. I used to be attractive hot beautiful and now I am disgusting and nothing I do fixes this.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mate this is tough to read. You need to start grinding hard for your solution. You can't give up, things do get better. Do yuor best to hold your head high and start cleaning out your body and getting the bacteria rebalances. You can do it.


----------



## thetoiletlife (Feb 25, 2014)

heartbroken, you seem like you've indentified many of the foods that trigger pain or discomfort but would you say that pretty much all food, no matter how careful you eat, will produce your symptoms the following day? Can you point your IBS back to starting after a certain event or did it just gradually come upon you? Do you currently take any meds or supplements? What do your docs say about your symptoms and have you had any tests done? I would like to see if I can lend you any advice. Please take heart and have hope that your pain and discomfort in life will NOT get the better of you. This is all temporary. I've been to the lowest of the low with my IBS and can relate to the misery, suicidal thoughts, and just feeling alienated by my chronic pain and IBS symptoms. Cling to those people that are rays of sunshine in your life and give you support and love through thick and thin. My family and good friends keep me going. Also my adoreable niece. You gotta find the good. You gotta accept that this is your burden right now and sure we'd all love to be happy, "normal" people just eating or drinking anything we want and not thinking about it, but our reality is that something as trivial as digestion has become the master of our lives. We can let that drive us into madness and despair and sob everyday and live life paralyzed OR you can fight back.. You can research the shite out of all your symptoms, seeks answers high and low, and refuse to let your IBS control your life. It's easier said than done but I hope for healing and comfort for your life. Take care.


----------

